# subway sandwich



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

does subway affect you in any way? good or bad? please let me know. thanks


----------



## wcqtboy (May 12, 2003)

only if it has mayo and cheese on it and it can't have the peppers on it also


----------



## Lubner (Feb 20, 2001)

Almost any restaurant food will affect me. Subway will usually cause D, especially if I haven't eaten too much else that day. It's not as bad as Chinese food though!


----------



## dkik (Sep 3, 2003)

What's with Chinese food? I can't even get out of the restaurant before i have to make "The Mad Dash".


----------



## calid (Aug 4, 2003)

Subway's new low fat sandwiches should be ok, but one with mayonnaise or cheese is not, as stated before. As far as Chinese restaurants go, MSG is a very huge trigger for IBSers. Also many of the dishes are high in fat.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

I have IBS D with GERD. My specialist advised that I avoid MSG, along with other things. I was surprised because I NEVER have problems when I go to my favourite Chinese restaurant. The specialist said it must not use MSG. Sure enough, when I checked the menu, there it was" We do not use MSG."Since I saw the specialist, I have been trying to avoid MSG, and have discovered almost all kinds of restaurnts use it, not just Chinese restaurants. I have also discovered that MSG is in a lot of grocery store items; Campbell's soups. for instance.So my Chinese restaurant is one of the few places where I can go out to eat, and they even give me my favourite table, close to the washrooms. I avoid all other restaurants and takeout places.No way I would try McDonald's or Subway!!!Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## sajalsapra (Jul 24, 2003)

This might be a stupid question but what is MSG? Is it bad for IBS-D?


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

I cant eat Subway or Chineese(SP) but I eat maynaise on just about everything (including french fries) w/o any problem.....


----------



## PrairieAngel (Aug 29, 2002)

I always thought that everytime I went to Subway that I was just getting food poisoning. But now that I know so much more about my IBS I am sure it was more likely that all the veggies and mayo/sauce were what aggravated my IBS. And after I gave Subway a bad name...lol.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

To theguynextdoor:MSG is also known as monosodium glutamate. It is used as a flavour enhancer in many grocery store items and in many restaurants.It has an adverse effect on a lot of people. Some are simply allergic to it. It makes me violently ill, and the reaction is almost always immediate: horrible gut cramps, churning in the gut, and then a mad dash for the washroom for the first of many fits of explosive diarrhea that may continue for a few days.The problem with trying to screen for it is that manufacturers have realized that most people don't want this chemical in their foods, so they have gotten very sly about it. Now MSG can be hidden in the ingredient listings as "artificial flavour", "natural flavour" and many other aliases.As far as I am concerned, this is blatant dishonesty. I am sick of getting sick because of dishonest labelling.You can find more about this on-line by using the key word MSG, and there is a site called truthinlabelling that has list of the aliases that are used for this additive.Hope this helps.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

I almost always get problems when I eat subs. Not sure if it's the lettuce, or what. Really bums me out too 'cause I love subs so much!


----------



## desirae (Jan 8, 2003)

i never have problems with subway. *knock on wood* its my favorite.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I live near Sheetz with their MTO's ( made to order subs) and they are delicious but everytime I get D the next day...... I think it is the lettuce.


----------



## CoryBetty (Sep 10, 2003)

Subway teard me up! I always thought it was just hte combp of raw veggies, fatty coldcuts and heavy bread. Could also be the spicy pepperoni...oh yeah. That's a combo for disaster right there.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

If i get subs i get it without the lettuce. I have found letuce is the only thing i can't eat. I order the ham sub, cheese, cucmber(replaces the lettuce in my opinion)and sub sauce.Dont' go for mayo but that isn't because it makes me sick its because i don't like it.Try it witout the lettuce its helped me alot.


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

You know....I wondered about the lettuce. Every time I eat at Subway I get sick. I thought it was just me....I'm glad that I saw this topic.Also, I order extra mayo AND oil on my ham and cheese sub, probably just making me even more sick, but it tastes so good! I hate to give up my subs, but I think I may have to, or, at least modify them in some way, like holding the lettuce and cutting back on the oil and mayo.Funny that Chinese food was mentioned too, that's another food item that sends me running to the can!!


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

I have been reading the book by Heather Van Vorous called "IBS, The First Year", and I came across this, on page 142:"Subway sandwich on white bread - chicken or turkey breast, mustard, tomato, small amount lettuce/onions."This is a suggestion that she makes for an okay thing to order.I really wish that I had found this book years ago. It could have saved me a lot of trouble as I attempted to deal with this on my own.I am trying to learn more about this condition to manage my symptoms better, and this BB has been a tremendous help to me.I found out about Heather's books here at this site.I am IBD D with GERD (and extreme sensitivity to MSG)Haven't tried the Subway suggestion yet, but I'm getting up my courage.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## CalifCarl (Aug 24, 2001)

I have found mustard to be more a problem at Subway for me than the cheese. MSG is a trigger also. Many resturant claim they don't even when they do. Just a note, any of thoses flavored potato chips, BBQ, and .... almost all the rest are just loaded with MSG.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

To CalifCal,I hear ya about the MSG thing!Please see my posting further up on this thread.However, elsewhere in the book, "IBS,The First Year", Heather Van Vorous makes the suggestion that anyone with IBS should avoid MSG.So I was hoping this meant that the suggestion above would be okay for MSG-sensitive types such as myself.Has anyone tried the sandwich, just the way she suggests?Maybe someone could check it out at Heather's website.I have IBS D with GERD (and MSG sensitivity)Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## CalifCarl (Aug 24, 2001)

Lexi I wouldn't garantee anything as being a good to go. I remember at my worst water would set me off. So I would say it's just one of those trial and error things for each individual. My MSG comment about resturant has to do with my daughter who works at a Japanese place who says they don't use it, but in fact they do. I've eaten they three time and have blown out twice. We all know how it is, the first time I made it two blocks driving before I had to stop! Hey I went back to try something else. At least that time I made it the three miles home.I haven't been back since being back on Lotronex.


----------



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

The first really bad episode of D I ever had was after eating a Subway sandwich. It was I think one of the worst experiences of my life, driving from DC to Boston with horrible D...AHH!! That was the last time that I ate anything from Subway







depressing too..because I love subs! Now everytime my family has it for dinner, I eat my chicken noodle soup and give them the dirtiest looks imaginable. Serves them right for eating in front of me!







Lindsay


----------



## meowsie24 (Sep 27, 2003)

You can't just say that Subway makes you sick because there is such a large variety of meat, veggies, sauces, etc there that you might just have ordered the wrong thing for you. On the other hand Subway lettuce seems to cause problems with non-ibsers also. My family owns quite a few Subway's and I too thought that Subway food was making me sick- at first. That was a the beginning of my ibs and I didn't know anything in particular was making me sick. when I realized that I couldn't eat dairy, lettuce or tomato sauce anymore i changed my Subway diet and now I find Subway very ibs friendly. Note; try the honey mustard if you can't tolerate mayo; it's delicious; any further Subway questions just ask; i know more than I want to!!!


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

A thought about the lettuce at Subway (and other places): does anyone think it could be the stuff they wash the lettuce in? I know there are some chemicals in the washing procedure - some of it sticks to the lettuce. I can actually taste it, and it seems like I feel sick the next day whenever I eat lettuce at a restuarant. That goes for the bagged lettuces they sell at the grocery store. If I wash it first, it seems to treat me better. Kind of defeats the purpose of "ready-to-eat" tho. So I don't buy it anymore - I have a salad spinner and it only takes a minute to wash and tear enough lettuce for a couple of salads. That seems to help me a lot. Also - iceberg lettuce seems to be harder on me - I try to always eat leaf lettuces, and keep the portions smaller. No more giant salads for me - especially when eating out. Anyway - my theory is that it could be that the chemicals make the reaction to lettuce worse.


----------



## meowsie24 (Sep 27, 2003)

I don't know what the Subway lettuce is washed in because it comes in bags already shredded and washed so we don't do it. It might be some kind of preservative though. I mean if I buy a head of lettuce and cut it up it's brown the next day and Subway lettuce and bagged store lettuce seems to stay fresh longer then it should


----------

